# Have yall tried quickbayt ?



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I have heard good things about it and Ive ordered some. With a cow,horse,chickens and my goats I'm hoping to get a step ahead on fly control....I hate flys. Last yr my DH bought some fly spray for my horse and cow it was just as effective as water so I mixed up water,vinegar,Ivory dish liquid with a little bit of skin so soft It worked much better than the store bought stuff....but it sure did stink...lol


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

This stuff is great and works like a charm. I will use it again this year.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

About how much should I expect to go through in year?I ordered 5 lbs to start with.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

What exactly is it? I could use some effective fly control...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

FarmGirl18 said:


> What exactly is it? I could use some effective fly control...


 That is what I would like to know.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Me too! I want to know too! :shrug:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Quickbayt Contains a specially formulated mixture of two fly attractants and sugar for fast acting controlâ€¦can be used as a standard scatter bait to control flies around the outside of commercial facilities, dairies, production facilities, and horse stables, or mixed with water and used as a paint-on to surfaces where flies rest. Effective against flies resistant to organophosphates and carbamates. Contains .5% Imidacloprid. Tests have shown Imidicloprid kills many times more flies than standard fly baits, plus works in less than sixty seconds and lasts up to four weeks. Do not place in areas accessible to animals or children.

When I use it I tear open a empty feed bag and scatter it on top of the bag. within minutes the flys land on it and then start flying in circles and die. You can also put it in empty 2 liter bottles or empty milk container and tack it up high so animals can't get to it but the flys can. I put mine in an empty stall where the goats can't get to it and I don't have cats.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

is it expensive? where do you order it from?


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Heres where I ordered mine if you search the net you might find a better deal.

http://www.valleyvet.com/equine-fly-tra ... t-Fly-Bait


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats not a bad price, the freight is what would getcha though.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Is is safe to use around milking does whose milk is used for consumption?


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Sarah I'm not sure I was planning on putting it on the out side of the pens.
From the Haz Mat sheets on it its pretty safe.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

You can also get it a tractor supply that where I get mine. I use tin pie pans hang up high so that the animals can't reach. Shelly


----------

